# Ballistic 40



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking for a saltiga ballistic 405-40


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I have one. Wrapped by myself, fuji sic guides, cork grips, 28 1/4" to the bottom of the seat. Black, silver, and a neon yellow. Used for 2 years, just found another rod I enjoy fishing more. $325 and its yours, will ship or local pickup in buxton, nc.


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

I sent a pm not sure if ya got it


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Still looking


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

factory built I'll take 300 cash, and meet you half way between wilmington and oriental not shipping it. No scratches damage of any kind used to catch a couple bluefin gts with plugs only. downsizing.


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Where are you located. Kwaj.


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Close thread ... thank you kwaj-tom


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

hope you like it


----------

